# Airy Shawl free pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Airy Shawl free pattern use coupon code FP1227

http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1610/airy_shawl/?utm_source=Fiesta+Stalkers&utm_campaign=6918ab1963-Free_Pattern_Thursday_La_Boheme_Wrap12_20_2012&utm_medium=email

you might have to set up a log in account, but once you put in the coupon code this pattern which is usually $7.99 is free to download.

Hope I did this right. I got a email from Fiesta yarns. They have a free pattern on Thursdays.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much ! I registered for that and with your coupon it became free to download ! For sure I'll make it !


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fialka said:


> Thank you very much ! I registered for that and with your coupon it became free to download ! For sure I'll make it !


your very welcome. With the code it should be free to download.

Enjoy.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, I got it; I know someone this will be perfect for!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou so much,thanks to you and your code i have a beautiful shawl pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you! I received the free pattern and I really love it, too!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Huh i cant seem to get mine it says that the internet exployer cant find this site..weird 

Susie


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I got it!! thank u so puch for posting this I really must learn patience


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link and code. They have some very pretty yarn. Love the colors - will be hard to choose just 1 colorway.


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Airy Shawl free pattern use coupon code FP1227
> 
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1610/airy_shawl/?utm_source=Fiesta+Stalkers&utm_campaign=6918ab1963-Free_Pattern_Thursday_La_Boheme_Wrap12_20_2012&utm_medium=email
> 
> ...


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the beautiful shawl. I also got the free pattern for the elephant.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

Earnie said:


> Thanks for the beautiful shawl. I also got the free pattern for the elephant.


Thanks beautiful pattern. I too got the elephant pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I registered and put in the Coupon Code but I didn't get
a free pattern. Is that because it is Friday? Must be.
Thanks for posting the link. I love this shawl pattern!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

maryjaye said:


> I registered and put in the Coupon Code but I didn't get
> a free pattern. Is that because it is Friday? Must be.
> Thanks for posting the link. I love this shawl pattern!


Can anybody help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

maryjaye said:


> maryjaye said:
> 
> 
> > I registered and put in the Coupon Code but I didn't get
> ...


I just sent you a PM.

I wasn't aware that the pattern was only free for the one day Thursday (yesterday).


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh rats guess I missed out on the free Thursday. 
P.S. oops patience is the word as someone else said. ..Thanks I got Elephant ,Scarf and Shawl.. :thumbup: Anita


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks for the link really nice pattern and elephant. signed up for the sight wonder what other patterns they will have.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

its Saturday here and i still got it. maybe you put the code in wrong?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> thanks for the link really nice pattern and elephant. signed up for the sight wonder what other patterns they will have.


I'm glad that I passed this link on since it appears that there are many who will enjoy this pattern.

I thought that the pattern was available until the next pattern is offered in the next email the following Thursday. I don't know if she put the wrong code in, since when I went to try to download it again it wouldn't let me, but that could be because I had downloaded it already under my log in.

If you signed up for their email, you will receive a email on Thursday and in the email there will be a offer for a free pattern with a code. If you go to their site and log in, put the pattern in your cart enter the code you will get the pattern for free.

There was one for a hat, scarf and sock pattern in the past which I thought I had posted the link for but see I didn't. Don't know if it is still available, or as mentioned they are only available for one week. I do know if I go to try to download a pattern already downloaded it won't let me download it again.

Glad you got the pattern, and hope all others that got it enjoy it.


----------



## generalfocus (Sep 19, 2011)

I really like the pattern. I did everything you mentioned....registered, put in the code, received an invoice but I am unable to download the pattern when I click on where they suggest. 

Is it possible it is not available to me because I live in Canada?
If anyone can suggest another way for me to download the pattern I would be very grateful. I hate to give up.

Love Knitting Paradise and all the helpful knitters who share so many great sites, tips, and general knowledge.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

generalfocus said:


> I really like the pattern. I did everything you mentioned....registered, put in the code, received an invoice but I am unable to download the pattern when I click on where they suggest.
> 
> Is it possible it is not available to me because I live in Canada?
> If anyone can suggest another way for me to download the pattern I would be very grateful. I hate to give up.
> ...


send me a PM with your email address.

I don't think it has anything to do with you living in Canada. I don't know if the pattern is only a free download for the one day, since it didn't state that on the free pattern. It seems that others were able to download it after Thursday, so I am not certain as to why some could download it and some couldn't.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

generalfocus said:


> Regarding the Aiery Shawl pattern which I have been unable to download....as requested my
> address is
> 
> It is very kind of you to help me. Thanks


Please go to your post and edit it to remove your email address.

It is not safe to post openly. This should be sent in a PM.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I can;t seem to get it either. Could someone help me too, Please Thanks so much


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I can;t seem to get it either. Could someone help me too, Please Thanks so much


It appears that the pattern was only free for the one day or a few days from the responses people have posted.

When I posted the link it did not mention this.

I wish I could edit my post so that people would be able to see that from what I have seen posted it is no longer offered as a free pattern but at the regular price they charge for this pattern.

If you want send me a PM with your email address.


----------

